# Autobahn speed limit map



## Jacksdad (May 9, 2010)

I was very excited to stumble upon this map showing the restricted and unrestricted stretches on the autobahn system. 70% (according to ADAC) is unrestricted.

Here's the map: 
http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/Limitkarte.pdf

Here's the legend to the map:
http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/LegendeLimit_e.pdf


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Just watch out for those cameras and the fact that it goes from unrestricted to 80 in a flash. I'm thinking the Germans must go through a ton of pads. They take the speed limits seriously - they slam on their brakes when the limit changes...


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

And watch for stau (traffic jam). 
You might need to go from 220 km/hr to 0 km/hr real quick.


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Ant118 (Nov 30, 2007)

ya be careful. Yesterday there was 2 accidents due to unrestricted then to almost a standstill. I saw the stau and started to slow down and move right when a alfa slammed into a VW! Not cool. But just keep in mind that there is alot of Unrestricted to 80-100-120-80-unrestricted. I think I must have gotten a ticket but im not to sure havent seen a flash yet. And I have definitley gonna need pads after this trip lol.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

And if you get a ticket, it takes a few months for it to arrive in the US. I have had a few successful trips with only one incident (rolling a stop sign) where it was billed to my rental company and then to me.

I'm a little worried about this trip in my new car (break-in recommendation was not over 3.5k on the rpm's, so I didn't get over 225 km/h). I usually follow the fastest local and brake when they do. During our run down to Italy, I don't think we ever got below 130 km/h on the Autostrada.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I noticed this too that the speed limit changes REAL fast from unrestricted to 130kph to 80 to 130, 80kph to unrestricted, etc. My perception though there was very little unrestricted speed zones on the areas of the autobahn I traveled on. Somewhat dissapointed. 
I was able to get some nice 140 mph runs in though. :thumbup:


----------



## Ant118 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya on the autobahn I was very careful espically now when i cant go over 4k. so 200km/h but sometimes those 80km's come out of now where and the locals dont break "that hard" lol. But I was told in Italy and switzerland to DO the speed limit because they do not fool around when it comes to people who speed. Espically forigners.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 6, 2010)

The Map isn't absolutely correct but that's OK - close enough. The only places you will see an Unrestricted Zone change to an 80 is in Construction Areas and these are marked 2Km before. However, it will it will go from Unrestricted to 100 to 80 or possibly 130 to 100 to 80 (maybe even 60). If one encounters a Non-construction 80Km Limit, he has already been driving in a Limited Area (probably 100).
There are a few other things Foreign Drivers should know before driving on the Autobahn. 
It is illegal to pass in the right lane.
The Left Lane is for passing. It doesn't matter at what speed you are driving. Also, faster cars expect priority. Suppose you are driving 180 in the Left Lane and there are slower cars in the Right Lane driving perhaps 150 several hundred meters ahead of you. If an Audi R8, Porsche or whatever comes up on you, it is expected you move over even if it requires you to slow a bit. 
On Autobahns with 3 Lanes in each direction, you are required to drive in the Right Lane - not the Middle Lane. 
If you suddenly encounter a Traffic Jam, you should operate your Hazard Flashers to warn drivers in back of you. 
During Traffic Jams, drivers are required to leave a space between the Left and Right (or Middle) Lanes to allow Emergency Vehicles to pass. 
It is illegal to flash headlights or turn on your left turn signal when you are driving behind a slower car in the Left Lane.
ALSO in town, at Crossing Intesections or T Intersections, the car from the right has priority unless you see a Yellow/White Diamond Sign or the Triangle Sign with a Verticle Arrow and Horizontal Line through it. Cars from the right have priority, NOT the one which enters the Intersection first.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I encountered a German who apparently has some American drivingitus in him or not sure. I was driving about 125mph in the left lane and someone in the right lane merged into the left lane to pass the slower driver in front of him. Needless to say he didn't check his mirror nor cared because he merged over doing maybe 75-80mph right in front of me and I had to really slam on the brakes. And there was no one behind me so apparently he couldn't wait another 5 seconds for me to pass. I guess drivers are alike everywhere in the world even it strict Germany?:dunno: Other than a couple of other bonehead moves also saw, the locals demonstrated very good driving behavior and abided by the laws as I did too. As soon as I passed someone, I then immediately signaled and moved to the right lane.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I actually had a sore neck from driving and looking over my shoulder. In the States, I'm usually going fast enough that I don't care who is in the left lane. In Europe, I make sure to double check the blind spot before passing in the left lane. The Europeans don't mess around - I keep thinking that people that drive here don't understand what slower traffic stay to the right means or that the left lane is for passing only. If they drove in Europe, they would surely cause an accident. When you get back to the States, watch out for your lead foot.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 6, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> In Europe, I make sure to double check the blind spot before passing in the left lane.


Not trying to be a Wiseass or anything but why would you have a Blind Spot? Unless you're driving a US Spec. car, I think, all European cars have, at least, Convex Mirrors on both the Driver and Passenger side. And all German cars have Aspheric Mirrors on the Driver's side with a Lane Change Line. Accept for the A, B and C Pillars, these mirrors help provide the driver a 360° view of the road. 
Of course, the US Government does not allow Car Manufacturers to fit these on their US models so, unless you want to retrofit them (which cost me about $100 for both sides on my Mother's car), you are stuck with the same type of Rear-View Mirror your Grandfather had in the 50's.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

A euro-delivery car is US spec when ordered by someone in the US.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not being disrespectful nor do I want to beat this thing to death but, once BMW signs off on the car, its no longer theirs. There is nothing to prevent the new owner from popping off the US Spec. Mirrors and installing the Euro Spec. They enhance the driver's safety as well as the safety of drivers around him. Everyone I know who has changed to these mirrors (including my 88 year-old Mother) has never wanted to go back to the US type. 
Clearing US Customs is only a matter of a VIN and Sticker Compliance check and the paperwork. However, if one is as paranoid about the US Government as I am, he can always re-install the US Spec. Mirrors for importation and then re-re-install the Euros when the car is released.


----------



## woodie5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I like how "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen" = Speed Limit.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe that the VPC will remove any customizations that are not to US spec, so if you were to pop the mirrors off in Germany and put new ones on you'd have to change back to the US mirrors prior to dropping the car off at Harms. They are not 100% thorough though, my last ED had a stray euro in one of the compartments and a lost map under the passenger seat when I got it back  So I guess you could chance it or you could put the spec mirrors back on and cart the fancy mirrors back in your luggage and switch them back out on redelivery. If you're leasing you'd also need to put the car back to spec before turning it in. I'm also not sure it would be super easy to just swap the mirrors out and the spec ones are kind of expensive to replace if you break them. It all seems like a PITA to me, but ymmv.


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

BUMP

found this old thread. Some good info on here.


----------



## GTitis2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice thread with some good driving guidelines for the autobahn novice (and the speed limit maps that I had looked up for my ED planning too). 

That's the main reason why cars in Germany don't have squeaky breaks. 

3 years later, and active blind spot detection is installed in many cars. I chose that option with autobahn driving in mind...


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

BMW Power said:


> I like how "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen" = Speed Limit.


A* for effort but just to correct you:

"Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung" = Speed Limit
"Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung*en*" = Speed Limit*s*


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

DMEX said:


> The Map isn't absolutely correct but that's OK - close enough. The only places you will see an Unrestricted Zone change to an 80 is in Construction Areas and these are marked 2Km before. However, it will it will go from Unrestricted to 100 to 80 or possibly 130 to 100 to 80 (maybe even 60). If one encounters a Non-construction 80Km Limit, he has already been driving in a Limited Area (probably 100).
> There are a few other things Foreign Drivers should know before driving on the Autobahn.
> It is illegal to pass in the right lane.
> The Left Lane is for passing. It doesn't matter at what speed you are driving. Also, faster cars expect priority. Suppose you are driving 180 in the Left Lane and there are slower cars in the Right Lane driving perhaps 150 several hundred meters ahead of you. If an Audi R8, Porsche or whatever comes up on you, it is expected you move over even if it requires you to slow a bit.
> ...


All good advice, then there's:
Right-turns on RED are ILLEGAL
Don't use a hand-held phone or text whilst driving
Watch for the occasional, blue, MINIMUM SPEED LIMIT signs on the Autobahnen
Never reverse back onto an exit you have missed
Use your indicator at roundabouts/traffic circles
You can park on the side of the road facing either direction
You need Winter tires when driving in Wintry conditions between mid-October and mid-April


----------

